# Does anyone know what ISO ilford RC deluxe is?



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 10, 2010)

I just got out of my history of photography class and we're studying Calotypes right now. 

I got this idea, that if i got normal B&W printing paper, and cut the sizes down to 4x5, I could slide those into film holders and run them through one of my schools 4x5 cameras and have a negative print. could be interesting! 

problem is, what would a paper like the Ilford RC deluxe pearl have an ISO of?

I would imagine paper and film are totally different, but on the ilford site they say a few times that it's ISO 130 or 160. I don't know how accurate that is though, and i'd have a hard time thinking that the paper is about the same speed as ISO100 film. 

Thanks for anyone who MIGHT have an idea of what it could be!


----------



## ann (Feb 10, 2010)

ilford's warmtone papers are rated at 160 and i believe that the glossy is rated at 400,

basically what your talking about is a more upscale pinhole image. 

you could then take the negative print and contact it on another piece of paper (no logo on the back) and have a positive. Sometimes the negative image can be more interesting.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 10, 2010)

Sw1tchFX said:


> I just got out of my history of photography class and we're studying Calotypes right now.
> 
> I got this idea, that if i got normal B&W printing paper, and cut the sizes down to 4x5, I could slide those into film holders and run them through one of my schools 4x5 cameras and have a negative print. could be interesting!
> 
> ...



I posted some yesterday were i did this and shot at iso3 yes iso3 you need loads of light 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...but-i-thought-i-would-show-you-something.html


----------



## Derrel (Feb 10, 2010)

Here's the URL for Ilford's Multigrade FC IV paper's tech specificstions.

http://www.ilfordphoto.com/Webfiles/2006130200232336.pdf


They list is at ISO 180 at contrast grade 00, moving lower to 160 at 0, and steadily lower as contrast filter number goes up, like 130 at 1, 110 at 2,
90 at 3, ISO 60 at Grade 4, and finally, ISO 40 at Grade 5. I've never used multigrade photo enlarging paper in my view camera, only film, and so I am wondering if one would use the Multigrade filters in front of the camera lens to control the contrast of the image....it would "seem so".

Keep in mind too your bellows factor...on that close-up shot Gary posted yesterday, I would think just guessing by looking at the image, that there might have been a reasonably long bellows extension, resulting in a fair amount of bellows factor. Plus who knows what he developed it in!!!! It would seem like almost any other emulsion product that the working Exposure Index or E.I. would depend on the developer's temp,dilution,time and also a bit on how one is metering ie incident vs reflective,etc,etc.

If you get something cool, would you kindly post up a paper-negative-style image for us?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 10, 2010)

AWESOME! Thanks for the replies, I have a few holders in a box here at home, i have to brush and blow them out.

I've shot 4x5 before and know all about bellows comp, i don't plan on shooting anything so close to the camera where bellows comp would really be a factor. I have to wait though until the weather turns, it's raining and will be for the next week. when the weather clears, i'll check one out, cut some paper, and take it out.

I did some more reading and found that the Ilford RC is about ISO3-ISO6, so i'll bracket a stop in either direction. I also have a red filter i'll experiment with to give extra contrast. 


I don't plan on making contact prints off the paper, what i've seen it doesn't look too super, i'll just scan it in at a really high dpi and invert it. that way i'll have more control in PS.


EXCITING!!!


----------

